# Perfection?



## BH31 (May 28, 2009)

Pretty darn close to perfection for me. Yesterday, I picked up a CAO Brazilian Amazon. CAO is at the top of my list and I have smoked a Gol on more than one occasion. Well, anxiety got the best of me but I wanted to let the Amazon that I got yesterday sit in the humi for a while. So, being the CAO lover that I am, I went back to the B&M this afternoon and picked up another Amazon, just to smoke after dinner tonight. I have never smoked the Amazon and decided that the time was right.

After grilling up some catfish and hush puppies, along with the screaming cole slaw that the wife wipped up, it was time.

I took a few pics....the quality isn't to good...but a cell phone does the trick....










I've had my heart set on this bad boy! Smells great and pre light draw feels good.










The light was flawless and produced a good medium body smoke that tickled my nostrils on the way out. I got a good feeling about this one.










Burn is even and ash light gray. I can tell that it's going to hang on for a while. Good!....I hate messed up burns!










Im really liking the 1/3rd of this hog. Watching the almost blue tinted smoke flowing out of the back yard is putting a huge smile on my face...:nod:










Hang on! Looking good and still burning even. Right now.....Im thinking that a box may be in my future!










Going into the 2/3rd of this stick was finally happening and I got a whole new rush of different things hauling ass across my senses. Smoke is full bodied now and Im getting that cool little sense of peppery pokes on the taste buds.










The ash finally gave up just after the start of the 2/3rd. You could actually hear it hit the ground.










Into the 3/3rd...I got a nice reminder of surfing as a teenager on the coast of California....For some reason....I got the taste of getting a mouth full of sea water with a peppery woodsy taste....I loved every minute of it.

If the Amazon that I got yesterday...smokes like the one I got today....it will be my go to choice when it comes to the Brazilia. I have smoked the Gol more than once and have never got the satisfaction that I got from the Amazon. And I have always enjoyed the Gol.

This was the perfect smoke after a plate full of catfish!

Hope you guys enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the review. I love the Brazilia. Never had the Amazon though. Damn tree trunk. You make it sound worth the tmj though.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

